# Looking for advice on line



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I plan on using a Penn Sargus 5000 for my cobia rod off the pier. I was thinking about going with a 50lb power pro braid. Does anybody see an issue with that or have a better way? thanks!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I put the same on my cobia rod, never really messed with braid before though. Got it from the Outcast Sale for less than 10 bucks. 50lb mono backing. Looks like it's going to work great but won't know until I get hooked up.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

50 lb braid is going to be stronger than 50 lbs. If you go a bit lighter you'll cast farther if that is a concern

Everyone has their opinion, mine is Diamond Braid. Some swear by PP others swear at it. I have had bad luck with PP so I don't use it anymore. On Ebay there is some called Dynema (spelling may be wrong) that is really cheap. I don't have first hand experience with it but know some that do and they really like it.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I would just use 30lb power pro. Should be fine.


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I would go with the 30lb Fireline Original.


----------



## RedNeckMaffia (Feb 10, 2012)

Good advise so far 50 lb PP is good and I belive way more hook setting power that mono due to the fact of no stretching and the distance you may have to set the hook . I actually prefere 30lb PP cause it will increase your casting distance and acuracy. Drag set is everything along with controling the fish.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

30 or 40 pound test would be fine for strength, but be careful about nicks and make sure your knots are good. One advantage of the heavier line is that you get more abrasion resistance. 

My favorite braids are Daiwa Samurai and Sufix.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, do you think the Penn Sargus 5000 will be big enough to handle a ling?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Is ling a king or something else?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Illinijeff said:


> Thanks, do you think the Penn Sargus 5000 will be big enough to handle a ling?


It may get the job done, but you will really have your hands full with one 50lbs+. You will want a rod with a really solid backbone.



startzc said:


> Is ling a king or something else?


Ling is another name for Cobia, aka Lemonfish.


As far as the line goes, I would really go with the 30lb braided line. 40 or 50 seems a bit much for that size of reel. Brand is not really that Important, but Diamond braid, Sufix braid and PowerPro are highly battle tested and recommended.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

startzc said:


> Is ling a king or something else?


A ling is a cobia, lemon fish, slug or slob depending on where you live. A king is a king mackeral not to be confused ith a southern kingfish also known as a groung mullet if I'm not mistaken. Been at this for a couple years and still tryin to figure it all out.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a 706 but really want to use that for king this year and don't feel like dropping a bunch of money on another rod and reel.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

This is my king setup


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Please, Please, Please, No more PowerPro.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Please, Please, Please, No more PowerPro.


What's yhe problem with power pro while sight fishing and throwing artificials? It's not like soakin a live bait or cig.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Please, Please, Please, No more PowerPro.



He doesn't really have any other option for the reel he is wanting to cobia fish with. If using heavy enough mono, he will barely fit 100yds of 25lb on there. If he uses 30lb braid, he will have about 300yds, which is perfect.




Illinijeff said:


> I have a 706 but really want to use that for king this year and don't feel like dropping a bunch of money on another rod and reel.



I would REALLY consider using the 706z for Cobia, and the Penn Sargus for Kings. Cobia get up to a little over 100lbs, and it's rare to catch a king over 60lbs. If you use the 706z for Cobia, either use 25 or 30lb mono, or 30-50lb braid. Using the Penn Sargus for kings, spool it up with 15lb mono and you will be golden. To get a better understanding of exactly what your looking for, check out my stickied mini pier fishing guide here:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/

Also, Kings will not really start showing up in numbers until at least the end of April and into May. Cobia should start to make an appearance in the next 2-3 weeks. You may want to consider going ahead and spooling up the 706 to use for cobia for now, and then if you want, switch it up when the Kings arrive.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hopin4aboat said:


> What's yhe problem with power pro while sight fishing and throwing artificials? It's not like soakin a live bait or cig.


No problem at all until you hook a fish,...Then it breaks,....easy. Too many other good brands of braid out there to waste money on PowerPro. I have been burnt twice buy PP, won't be a third.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Austin said:


> He doesn't really have any other option for the reel he is wanting to cobia fish with. If using heavy enough mono, he will barely fit 100yds of 25lb on there. If he uses 30lb braid, he will have about 300yds, which is perfect.


Braid is deff the way to go, Just not PowerPro.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> No problem at all until you hook a fish,...Then it breaks,....easy. Too many other good brands of braid out there to waste money on PowerPro. I have been burnt twice buy PP, won't be a third.


Oh I got yah I thought you were on an anti braid kick. I always like hearing why braid.is the devil throwing artificials, some of the answers I've heard are classic.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think I'll got with a non-pp 30 lb braid.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yo i have a new box of 40lb power pro super slick 8 line 300 yards if you're interested only 20 bucks normally retails for 40 bucks


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

There isn't anything wrong with power pro. Use your 30lb braid, but don't get to hung up on brand. I have power pro on all of my reels, from 10lb to 150lb and as long as you use the right amount of weight (casting) i don't have any issues with it. But I also rinse it after use, and use some kind of wax to keep it pliable and strong. It hasn't let me down yet...but as with any braid, if you get a knot/tangle, you might as well cut the line, and your losses because it is a serious mess.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe this has already been mentined on here, but if you go with braid, I would definitley use a bright color. (blue, yellow, red, etc..) Especially if you are going to snobble for kings. The green is very hard to see and you will stay tangled if the pier is crowded. Also remember that 30lb. braid is not as strong as 30lb mono. (some may disagree, but we have tested it over and over again.). I would go with at least 40lb. braid to keep cobia out from the pilings. If you only have one reel and wish to use mono, then I would go with 20lb. test. It will cast okay for kings and is strong enough for most cobia.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

This may be off topic and the line may be a little heavy for you but i have a pack of 80lb hi vis yellow suffix braid 300 yards since somebody mentioned the hi vis line.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Went with power pro super 8 slick 300 yds of 30lb test marine blue.


----------

